
Show HN: AppDrag – CMS and Backend in the Cloud - appdrag
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/appdrag-2
======
appdrag
Hello, I'm Joseph Benguira, Founder & CTO of AppDrag

First of all i would like to start with a few words about me: I'm a
passionated developer since the age of 8 and also a computer engineer for 15
years. I have my own custom dev company since 2009. All this experience lead
me to create AppDrag.

AppDrag is a web development platform where you can create visually a
professional grade website with blog and ecommerce. We have created from
scratch an innovative technology solution that makes us the most effective
platform on the market for web professionals.

Right now 60% of web professionals use WordPress or other traditional CMS to
create and deliver websites but they face several issues: Installation &
Maintenance cost a lot of time, performances are not amazing, hacking is a
real issue with millions of sites hacked each year. it's not scalable and
because it's running on a single server there is no high availability, if your
server is down, your website is offline.

About B2C Websites builders like wix / weebly / squarespace and others: Web
professionals can't use them because: They don’t give access to source code
which is absolutely required by professionals, it’s very hard to get indexed
by google and they don’t provide a white label portal for customers.

AppDrag allow web professionals to produce websites 5x faster than any other
CMS. We provide reliable and secured cloud hosting with performances up to 10x
faster than competitors. We are the only global solution to combine all
required services like E-mail Marketing, Domains, Translations, hosting and
more….

With AppDrag, web professionals will spend less time on each project and will
be able to considerably increase their margins.

I hope you will enjoy it. Feel free to ask any question!

We would love to hear your thoughts!

